# Sides for Cuban sandwiches??



## QSis

I have a couple of sweet little pork tenderloins that I'm going to grill up on Sunday to make Cubans. A quiet Cinco de Mayo observance, one day early.

What (besides Dos Equus) would you suggest I serve to go with?

Lee


----------



## PanchoHambre

*Platanos*

cant go wrong with some fried plantains.... I love those suckers and cant resist them even though they do a number on me... I always feel like I need a siesta after them

or for a fresher taste maybe a citrusy avocado salad... 

or a spicy ceviche

gazpacho

i'm hungry now


----------



## love2"Q"

this is what we had last time i made them ...
it went very well ...Hoppin' John Recipe


----------



## spryte

Oh!!  I second the fried plantains!!


----------



## suziquzie

I've never made them, always mean to....
would a spanish rice work?


----------



## Andy M.

Black beans and rice is a standard Cuban dish.


----------



## JPolito830

How bout some good old fashioned homemade corn chips and salsa?  You can never go wrong, also with spanish rice!


----------



## jennyema

I'd suggest *yucca* and/or black beans and rice.


----------



## Caine

Why would you serve Cuban sandwiches on a Mexican holiday?


----------



## babetoo

Caine said:


> Why would you serve Cuban sandwiches on a Mexican holiday?


 
i wondered about that too.


babe


----------



## QSis

Well, good question.

I have all the stuff for Cubans, have a hankering for them, and figured Cinco de Mayo was a good excuse to make them!  Guess I forcefit the occasion to the hankering - the nationalities never occurred to me. Obviously, I don't know what I'm doing re: this holiday.

(Hope I didn't offend anyone.)

I'll probably make some salsa with tortilla chips, and give some fried plantains a try.  

Thanks for the suggestions!

Lee


----------



## babetoo

QSis said:


> Well, good question.
> 
> I have all the stuff for Cubans, have a hankering for them, and figured Cinco de Mayo was a good excuse to make them! Guess I forcefit the occasion to the hankering - the nationalities never occurred to me. Obviously, I don't know what I'm doing re: this holiday.
> 
> (Hope I didn't offend anyone.)
> 
> I'll probably make some salsa with tortilla chips, and give some fried plantains a try.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> Lee


 
it is a mexican holiday only. hyped up by the grocery stores, here in ca. i think it about some war or the other. 

babe


----------



## Andy M.

Lee:

Cinco de Mayo seems like a good time to have Cuban sandwiches. Actually, any time seems like a good time to have Cuban sandwiches.


----------



## babetoo

Andy M. said:


> Lee:
> 
> Cinco de Mayo seems like a good time to have Cuban sandwiches. Actually, any time seems like a good time to have Cuban sandwiches.


 
sandwiches never served at cinco de mayo here in so. calif. 
they do sound yummy though.

babe


----------



## *amy*

I was just looking through my recipe "collection," & this looks festive. Perhaps you could add some sliced avocados to the mix, & serve with Sangria on the side.  See what you think.

*Gazpacho Granita with Vegetable Salad*​ 
Gazpacho Granita


And... Tortilla Espanola (spanish omlette w potatoes), sliced like a pie - or smaller bites on party picks, as an appetizer. (Scroll down to see last pic.)

Spanish Tortilla


----------



## PanchoHambre

call it a "Torta"... The _Torta Cubana_ is a popular Mexican sandwich...

Get yourself some of my favorite Mexian beer and have a great Cinco De Mayo






mmm now I am going to have to go on the hunt for a good torta... not so easy in these parts....


----------



## QSis

Update:

Here are pictures of my Cuban sandwich and fried plantains. I was delighted with the meal!  More cheese is better, in the Cubans, BTW.

For the plaintains, I just went with slicing them on a mandolin and frying them in oil in a pan, forsaking the smashing and double-frying techniques. LOVED them! Very much like hash browns, french fries, potato chips, depending on how thick each slice was and how long it was left in the oil. 

Lee


----------



## Andy M.

WOW, Lee.  That sandwich looks fantastic!


----------



## kitchenelf

Yes please, that's what I'll have...............................


----------



## buckytom

one more please.

wow, that looks fantastic, qsis.


----------



## Caine

Come to think of it, I can't think of anything more appropriate than a sandwich on Cinco de *MAYO!*


----------



## Andy M.

Caine said:


> Come to think of it, I can't think of anything more appropriate than a sandwich on Cinco de *MAYO!*


 

I see only uno de mayo...


----------



## petey

QSis said:


> Update:
> 
> Here are pictures of my Cuban sandwich and fried plantains. I was delighted with the meal!  More cheese is better, in the Cubans, BTW.
> 
> For the plaintains, I just went with slicing them on a mandolin and frying them in oil in a pan, forsaking the smashing and double-frying techniques. LOVED them! Very much like hash browns, french fries, potato chips, depending on how thick each slice was and how long it was left in the oil.
> 
> Lee




Lee , That sandwich kicks ***!!! I'm going to have to add to your reputation for sharing the picture with us ;-)


----------



## QSis

Why thank you, petey!  I appreciate it!  

Lee


----------



## petey

QSis said:


> Why thank you, petey!  I appreciate it!
> 
> Lee




Anytime, if you have more food pictures i'd like to check them out.


----------

